# New boy from Kent picked up his TT yesterday!



## PhaTT (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Looks like a tradition to make your first post in here!

Picked up a W Reg 225 Roadster yesterday and managed to use £90.00 of petrol because I couldn't stop hooning everywhere! Have to add that the roof was down the whole time, despite touching freezing at some points.

I'll be looking to upgrade the car over the summer so I thought it best to join a forum specific to the car! I'm coming from an XJR (Which I'm keeping), so I'll probably be looking to get the Roadster up to about 280/300bhp.

I keep hearing good things about Jabbasport in peterborough for servicing and upgrades (It could do with a 40k service really).

Where's the bar?


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the forum PhaTT, hope you enjoy the ride with your new Roadster!!!

I reckon with a simple remap (ie. without adding any hardware) you will gain some bhp and torque (noticeable difference) but wont get you at the 280-300bhp bracket. At the end of the day it depends on your budget...

Fire away questions to the forum and I am pretty sure the guys in here (some of them extremely knowledgeable) will guide you through different modification options.

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## PhaTT (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello mate, thanks for the welcome 

Yeah I'm going to try a throttle body reset in a minute, as I've just seen the car might restrict power to 75% if it's not driven hard. Previous owner was a hairdresser that only commuted a few miles, so I reckon that might have happened.

I'll post up pictures etc when I get a chance!

It definitely needs some more noise added to the equation! :mrgreen:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, a remap is a must. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

PhaTT said:


> Previous owner was a hairdresser...


Oh-oh, you've opened a whole can of worms there...

cheers

rich


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## PhaTT (Jan 12, 2009)

digimeisTTer said:


> Welcome to the forum mate


Hey, I bought the car from Bournemouth!

You have hot wenches in that part of the world. Even the McJobber who gave me my bacon roll was hotter than hell (and liked the car) :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

PhaTT said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum mate
> ...


She was probably Polish :wink: 

No there are plenty of "fitties" down here mostly come with a high maintenence contract tho' :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Phatt , welcome to the forum, another roadster...well done


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

PhaTT said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum mate
> ...


i live in bournemouth what area was it you got it from?

how much you pay for it, you could of had mine, its for sale


----------



## chrisTTopher11 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello PhaTT... I'm new on here too. I'm in Surrey so not a million miles away! Maybe we'll see each other at a meet someday. Enjoy the roadster!


----------



## PhaTT (Jan 12, 2009)

jutty said:


> PhaTT said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


hmmm, can't remember the area, it was kinda near sainsbury if that makes sense?

I paid £6400 for it in the end. Could do with a detail and a decent service like I say, but I've had so many positive comments! Even the ones that think it's funny to take the piss and call it a tarts car have admitted they like the look of it


----------



## PhaTT (Jan 12, 2009)

chrisTTopher11 said:


> Hello PhaTT... I'm new on here too. I'm in Surrey so not a million miles away! Maybe we'll see each other at a meet someday. Enjoy the roadster!


Yeah I'm up for getting to some meets


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

jutty said:


> PhaTT said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


hmmm, can't remember the area, it was kinda near sainsbury if that makes sense?

I paid £6400 for it in the end. Could do with a detail and a decent service like I say, but I've had so many positive comments! Even the ones that think it's funny to take the piss and call it a tarts car have admitted they like the look of it [/quote]

sounds like Ferndown area to me :? or Parkstone area :?

any pics of the car, ut them up :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## PhaTT (Jan 12, 2009)

jutty said:


> sounds like Ferndown area to me :? or Parkstone area :?
> 
> any pics of the car, ut them up :wink:


I've got a full paint correction and detail booked in a couple of weeks from now. I'll post pictures up once It's nice and clean. It did look mean all salted up the other day though! 8)

I'm still waiting for that Dean dude to give me a call back though about a service


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

PhaTT said:


> chrisTTopher11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello PhaTT... I'm new on here too. I'm in Surrey so not a million miles away! Maybe we'll see each other at a meet someday. Enjoy the roadster!
> ...


If you wanna go to some meets/Events/Cruises.... Click the EnTTente Cordial picture in my signature! There's a nice event coming up!


----------



## willyjc (Jan 14, 2009)

...but I've had so many positive comments! Even the ones that think it's funny to take the piss and call it a tarts car have admitted they like the look of it [/quote]

I am experiencing the very same thing!
Was late in the office after picking mine up on Tues morning - it took one of the guys here all of 2 seconds to get a loud (but playful) dig in about my being late due to having had to finish a haircut. But later he couldn't stop asking how it drives, etc and that he had wanted to buy one himself but his wife wouldn't let him!


----------

